# Favorite Midnight Syndicate Songs



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone have any favorites they play in thier haunt? I'm trying to come up with more songs to play this year. I'm gettin sick of listening to the same stuff every year lol

mine are:

- Gates of Delirium
- Undead Hunters
- Vampires Kiss
- Gargoyles
- The Summoning


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm really digging the clips I've heard from _The Dead Matter: Cemetery Gates_. My favorite of what I've heard from that one is _The Revenants_... but then I might be biased


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Check these out.Been board with stuff out now,love MS & Nox A,found these;
(I have the summoning,great new stuff)
http://cdbaby.com/cd/sceptresongs
http://inaworldmusic.net/LISTEN.html
These have great stuff !!
"Teeming" is also a great one


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*I dont want to beat a dead horse*

If you want to mix it up why dont you try some of AMBIENT SOUND EFFECT CD'S. 
CHECK IT OUT.

http://poisonprops.com/MainPages/CDs.html


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Poison, no doubt your stuff rocks. How many people can say there haunt sounds came from an Emmy winner. Your stuff is awesome!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I used to put together playlists of MS and NA that didn't include vocals, put it on shuffle play, and let it run the evening. Last year I did ambient and the effect was MUCH better.

Not to sound like a troll but personally I've lost all faith in MS. They honestly haven't done a great CD since Vargo left and formed NA (which was during the production of MS' second CD Realm of Shadows). Gates of Delirium was their ONLY really great CD without Vargo and it has been going downhill ever since. I bought the Dead Matter CD thinking they might have hope as the tracks on their page sounded pretty good - but those were the pick of the litter so to speak. The last four tracks are all techno with with the last one being a mix of Vampire's Kiss from Born of the Night. 

I'm personally done with MS. If you want music either go with stuff from Born of the Night, Realm of Shadows, or Gates of Delirium for MS or just about anything from NA. Do I have a favorite on those CDs? I couldn't pick one if I tried, the entire CDs are good.

-TM


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

damn, I never heard of nox arcana before. They got some decent stuff! Thanks for the tips guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have lots of the MS CDs, but can anyone recommend which NA CDs I should check out?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

My personal favorites are Transylvania, Carnival of Lost Souls and Grimm Tales. While I love Necronomicon, it just didn't capture the feel of Lovecraft - too epic sounding. If you even remotely like MS' 13th Hour then you'll love Darklore Manor, a much better take on the concept. Same for Blood of the Dragon which is much better than MS' Dungeon and Dragons fantasy take.

All in all they're all pretty darn good except for Blood of Angels for which they only provided the background music for Michelle Bellanger. It's a short disc and everything has lyrics. There's a track or two I like on it but overall just not a Nox Arcana CD.

-TM


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Carnival of lost souls is one of my top favs, & necronomicon is my second.They both have music that fits 2 themes i have,circus & lords of darkness. I have all of both MS & NA,just cause.........can't wait for the pirates cd from NA out this month !


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Agreed with Terrormaster, and especially the Vargo comment. Im really into the older MS stuff. 
I have almost all the MS cd's now (the only one left is the rage) I just purchased the Dead Matter cd and Im only digging a couple songs on there. 
Im not to big a fan of the NA cd's because to me alot of them have to many places with to much vocals in the cd's. I guess one could edit out the songs with the vocals.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

As far as MS, I just bought _DM:Cemetery Gates_ and I actually like it better than Gates of Delirium. Maybe that's just 'cuz it's still new, I dunno. I think it's their best in years. I wouldn't mind checking out some of the soundtracks they've done for the indy flicks they've scored. But there's no denying their first stuff was more consistently good. But, then, that can be said about a lot of bands (can you say "Nine Inch Nails"?).

I haven't bought any Nox yet, but I plan on it because I like the music a lot... though, like Mattie, I'm not a big fan of the vocals as much as the pure instrumentals. I have Virgil's entire collection (bought the full set at IS this year) and have been listening around to some of the lesser-known and newer haunt composers lately. For a haunt I'd be more inclined to go with ambient tracks and sound effects for the parts of the haunt itself (Poison's stuff is THE BOMB, I have 2 CD's and plan on getting more) but I think the music is great to broadcast near the entrance and in the queue line if you have one.


----------

